# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with John Denley



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 38
All the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with the legendary John Denley. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

